# First double - The solvang double century



## tribune (Jul 17, 2006)

My goal is to do my first double century next year. I heard the Solvang one is a great double to start with.

Has anyone done this ride and can share some of their experience? How was your first double and how did you train? Right now I can ride 112 miles averaging 15mph so I've got a lot of work to do to build up my endurance in the next two and a half months.

I'm also searching for some turn-by-turn course instructions so I dont get lost. The official homepage (http://www.planetultra.com/solvang/index.html) doesn't really provide much help.

Thanks!


----------



## magicant (Apr 22, 2006)

That'll be my first, as well. 

Looking forward to it. My training is going to be more about long hours in the saddle - my legs are going to be fine, but I'll be adding another 10 miles per week to my regular rides (currently at 100) in Jan & Feb. until I get up to 170. Since my regular routes are pretty hilly, the flat 200 should be comparable.

Any reason you want the instructions now? They usually issue them day-of in case of road construction or other changes. Just curious or are you planning to practice parts of the route?


----------



## tribune (Jul 17, 2006)

Its probably the mountain biker in me but I like to memorize routes before I ride them. I dont want to have to worry about figuring things out on the bike.

My uncle lives in morro bay so I do want to practice some of the route to get a feel for the type of riding up there.

How long are you expecting the ride to take and what starting time are you using? I'm expecting to average about 15mph so thats 13.5 hours plus an hours worth of breaks so that comes to 14.5 hours. I'm probably going to start with the 5:30 wave so I can finish by 8:30.


----------



## magicant (Apr 22, 2006)

Pretty sure I can do it in under 14, unless there are some adverse conditions. I'm going to push and train to finish in around 12 but since I haven't done one, it's hard to say. I've gone 150 in 10 hours and that was on a loaded touring bike (of course it was a few years ago, too).


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

An excellent easy first time double century for most anyone is the LA Wheelmen Grand Tour lowland double held every June. I've done this twice, the last one on a fixed gear. They also offer the highland option with more elevation gain. The course is well marked and since this takes place in June, if you can finish the ride in 14 hours you don't need to carry lights due to the long daylight hours.

Here is an interesting ongoing discussion on SoCal double centuries...


----------



## magicant (Apr 22, 2006)

Thanks - 

I'm definitely thinking about the Grand Tour double, too. 

But I want to start early and then see how it goes -- just in case I want to give the Triple Crown a shot...


----------



## Dysfunctional Redneck (Mar 19, 2005)

*Did 6*

I did 6 doubles last year and this was one of my favorites. It was also one of our fastest. We did the first 100 in 5:28, followed by the second at 6 flat. Up to that time I'd never been under 6 hours for a century so when one of my riding friends yelled out the time after the first 100, I thought we were going to die on the second. No such thing happened though. I really enjoyed this ride and will probably do it again this year. 

I have had a few problems with the organizers, (Planet Ultra) I just wish they'd treat their customers with respect instead of annimosity. I know a lot of people have just stopped doing their sonsored events because of this. Outside of that you'll probably have a great time. Good luck! :thumbsup:


----------

